# invisable brain



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello everyone ive been trough alot since May everything happend after taking a coursse of antibiotics was told had h pylori after suffering from dysphagia lump in throat could barely breath for months just like a fish out of water that was my life ....after taking the antibiotics depersonalization hit me hard everything was hazy foggy distant pane glass detached flashes of fast images popping in my head couldnt hold a thougt literally "saw " it slip inside my mind my eyes would slip images i would look at something but ny brain forced to slide to look at something else i barely slept i used to wake up confused spinning hazy head and eyes thats when i felt a "block to the brain" i tried celexa for a week ended up in emergency as i felt my brain "shutting down " my legs were ob fire and tremors in chest plus affected my speach with imense stuter and voice tremors thats gone after stoping celexa ....what scares me the most is as now i can feel reality most of above is gone thank GOD but as for now sometimes i can barely function i barely remember anything from May till now (September) only flashes of images of what i did i barely drive i have floaters and my focus is not in sync with brain as crazy as it sounds its like nothing registers when i go to sleep i have ringing ears and as in drifting i have this huge wave of tremors traveling up and down my chest all night its like a signal from my brain to stay awake i feel like my brain is blocked and everyday feels the same boring day without having a clear mind these months feel like a week only in my brain because i barely recall anything and it feels like everything is a dream i cant connect with time days weeks months whatever its really sad to have whatever this is im left with no answer and dying to have some kind of miracle and pop whatever it is blocking my head for some i may make sense or maybe not but i really hope each and every single one of us finds the ligh at the end of this horrible dark tunel .thank you for reading and sorry for the long post or any mistakes in the writting (portuguese from Toronto) you may say how the hell does she remember all of this well as i write or talk one thing reminds me of another its like bits and pieces if it makes any sense ...God Bless ...pls dont lose hope as im still trying to fight ..ive been to the pits of the dark h...✌


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

For me the fog only lifts when my depression/Antidepressant clears it.

I feel for you, i'd go to a good neurologist if i was you, that's my two cent


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for responding ck1


----------

